# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Where to buy legitimate gold and silver

## pochy1776

Hello I am a newbie and recently bought some gold and silver. I now want to buy somemore gold and silver. I also want to make sure that they are legitimate and REAL since counterfeits are becoming prevalent. 

I am thinking of 

Gainsville

and 

Rebel Silver

does anybody else have any recommendation. 
EDIT: yes, i know there are tons of these threads. But i have searched the forum, and think we need an official RPF review.

Also i am planning to buy BULLION COINS.

----------


## pochy1776

anyone care to comment?

----------


## evilfunnystuff

Depends on how much your after. 

I'm a small buyer so generally do ebay.

For bigger stuff I'd probly be lookin toward Apmex, Midas Rescorces, or Scottsdale Silver.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

Your in NY?  Just go find a local coin dealer.

Buy maples, whatever the cheapest year they got in brilliant UN-circulated condition.

Look this page, that will give your estimated price you should be paying:
http://www.apmex.com/Product/1090/1_...ndom_Year.aspx

Silvers at $29, apex is at $34 + shipping, so I would figure local dealers asking $35.
They might go down to $34 if you were buying 15. 
At least that is how it works here at the local dealers, they check the online and then ask like $1-2 more..

----------


## 2young2vote

I bought 22 ounces from Monarch Precious Metals.  They have their own mint and I really like the coins and bars that they sell.  They have a 1oz coin called the silver Buck which looks pretty cool.  Their prices are always competitive and shipping is fast.  I suggest you use them for something unique.

----------


## wgadget

For bullion coins, use www.bulliondirect.com.

----------


## Arklatex

check my ebay store

----------


## oyarde

> Hello I am a newbie and recently bought some gold and silver. I now want to buy somemore gold and silver. I also want to make sure that they are legitimate and REAL since counterfeits are becoming prevalent. 
> 
> I am thinking of 
> 
> Gainsville
> 
> and 
> 
> Rebel Silver
> ...


 Depends on what it is you want to buy ? Do you know ? Do you want 90 % US silver, .999 Canadian silver with higher face value ? small denomination gold coins ? Let me know what it is you are interested in , do you evertravel , or do you plan to do it by net, phone, mail ??? etc I know a guy I could give you info on that would be good for Eagles, ( when he is not sold out , has been at least 4 or 5 times this yr ) , good for US ,90 % dollars , dimes & numistics etc. , PM me if you need to.

----------


## oyarde

The Canadian mint had a.999 polar bear with $20 face value , quarter ounce  , as a rule, on e bay , the Ausralian/Canadian , Silver Eagles, Morgan's , Peace dollars  etc  and even junk silver goes too high..... I would suggest , a bunch of 90 % US silver dimes , dollars, halves , some Canadian higher face value , some small denomination gold ..... as a rule ,stay away from canadian 80 % and us 90 % quarters unless you can get them near spot , because they go too high on an auction site ..

----------


## idiom

All gold is legitimate whether it got pregnant or not.

----------


## Matt Collins

I prefer Provident Metals

----------


## jazzyjey

> I prefer Provident Metals


+1

I've also bought from Bullion Direct.

----------


## oyarde

> All gold is legitimate whether it got pregnant or not.


LOL , I would like to obtain some prego gold.

----------


## pochy1776

Thanks for all the replies. I am largely looking to buy a stash of about 20-30 coins. I would like this as, i am afraid of the future. I am algo trying to find the cheapest gold bullion coins. I am wondering on either american or canadian even though they are the same. Anybody here have any experience with SilverSaver?

----------


## Okie RP fan

Northwest Territory Mint (NWTM) is also a decent company. My only complaint is that they have a hefty premium. But, I always receive my order within 2-3 weeks. 

People recommend Provident Metals, though?

----------


## pochy1776

anybody know where i could buy large for cheap?

----------


## oyarde

> Thanks for all the replies. I am largely looking to buy a stash of about 20-30 coins. I would like this as, i am afraid of the future. I am algo trying to find the cheapest gold bullion coins. I am wondering on either american or canadian even though they are the same. Anybody here have any experience with SilverSaver?


 I know nothing of silver saver , Canadian may cost more , but you can buy direct from the mint , last shipping I paid was high ,but they offer smaller pc.'s , easier to buy and more likely to be what you may spend.......

----------


## pochy1776

which mint? US MINT, Franklin Mint, a local MINT? Or the canadian mint.

----------


## losinglife

> LOL , I would like to obtain some prego gold.



same, nice they have free storage and there own version of "ebay"

----------


## BamaAla

I've only used local dealers, Gainesville, and APMEX. I've had good experiences with all of them, so I usually go where the prices happen to be the best at that moment. Best of luck!

----------


## oyarde

> which mint? US MINT, Franklin Mint, a local MINT? Or the canadian mint.


 Canadian mint , they also offer a couple of things with higher face value. I know nothing of Franklin mint , have not bought anything from US Mint in more years than I can remember.

----------


## QuickZ06

AMPEX has been good to me so far, very discrete shipping and it was extremely fast. 

FYI it is just above $30 again.

----------


## cubical

gainesville is prob the cheapest

----------


## oyarde

I have looked at Gainsville & Ampex , but , can do better  with my local guy.

----------


## jazzyjey

> gainesville is prob the cheapest


their premium is cheaper, but when you add shipping expenses, provident is still cheaper.

@gainesville you have to purchase $2000 worth of metals (unless you use a credit card). provident has no minimum and has pretty low shipping rates.

----------

